# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام سایت ازمون تا کی ادامه داره ؟

## paye2

سلام من یک پشت کنکوری هستم و امسال برای بار دوم می خواهم کنکور سراسری بدم از یه طرفی هم احتمال میدم که رشته مورد علاقم قبول نشم و به خاطر همین می خوام برم دانشگاه ازاد امروز به سایت آزمون سر زدم دیدم که از الان ثبت نام نیم سال اول بدون ازمون شروع شده 
چند تا سوال داشتم :
ثبت نام سایت ازمون تا کی ادامه داره ؟ 
ایا من میتونم بعد از دادن کنکور سراسری اقدام به ثبت نام کنم یا الان باید برای ازاد تو سایت ازمون ثبت نام انجام بدم ؟
با تشکر

----------


## fernando

دانشگاه ازاد یه خورده قبل مهر بدون کنکور انشگاه میگره
ازادم بخواد انتخاب رشته کنی موقع انخاب رشته سراریه هموون

----------


## artim

> سلام من یک پشت کنکوری هستم و امسال برای بار دوم می خواهم کنکور سراسری بدم از یه طرفی هم احتمال میدم که رشته مورد علاقم قبول نشم و به خاطر همین می خوام برم دانشگاه ازاد امروز به سایت آزمون سر زدم دیدم که از الان ثبت نام نیم سال اول بدون ازمون شروع شده 
> چند تا سوال داشتم :
> ثبت نام سایت ازمون تا کی ادامه داره ؟ 
> ایا من میتونم بعد از دادن کنکور سراسری اقدام به ثبت نام کنم یا الان باید برای ازاد تو سایت ازمون ثبت نام انجام بدم ؟
> با تشکر


بعد از کنکور سراسری چند هفته بعد ثبت نام ازاد مجدد شروع میشه و تا ابان ماه هم طول میکشه

----------


## Sarah B

به نظر من اين دو ماه باقي مونده رو هم بخون شايد رشته مورد علاقه ت قبول شدي هيچي غير ممكن نيس

----------


## paye2

> به نظر من اين دو ماه باقي مونده رو هم بخون شايد رشته مورد علاقه ت قبول شدي هيچي غير ممكن نيس


ممنون از پاسختون 
اما بنظرتون تو این دو ماه میشه کاری کرد ؟ دنبال نوشته های انگیزشی نیستم که همشون کلیشه ای شدن می خوام بدونم ایا کسی تونسته واقعا تو دوماه معجزه کنه تا ما ازش انگیزه بگیریم یا نه ؟

----------


## artim

> ممنون از پاسختون 
> اما بنظرتون تو این دو ماه میشه کاری کرد ؟ دنبال نوشته های انگیزشی نیستم که همشون کلیشه ای شدن می خوام بدونم ایا کسی تونسته واقعا تو دوماه معجزه کنه تا ما ازش انگیزه بگیریم یا نه ؟



بله اصلش دو سه ماه پایانی هست
الان شروع کن جای منتظر موندن

----------


## Sarah B

> ممنون از پاسختون 
> اما بنظرتون تو این دو ماه میشه کاری کرد ؟ دنبال نوشته های انگیزشی نیستم که همشون کلیشه ای شدن می خوام بدونم ایا کسی تونسته واقعا تو دوماه معجزه کنه تا ما ازش انگیزه بگیریم یا نه ؟


چرا نشه؟؟؟؟ چرا نتوني؟ مگه صب تا شب تو خونه نشستي چيكار ميكني هان؟؟؟
خجالت نميكشي؟؟(ببخشيد خيلي جو گير شدم ميخوام حسابي روت اثر كنه! :-) )
جاي اينكه نشستي پاي كامپيوتر وختتو تلف ميكني پا شو برو درس بخون!!! پاشووووو!!! 
تو ميتوني هيچي تو اين دنيا غير ممكن نيس دو ماه فقطططط دو ماه به خودت فشار بيار نرو بيرون فيلم نبين (البته هفته يكي دو بار خيلي ضروريه! منظورم اينه كه هروز نبيني!) دو ماه فشار بيار شايد شد آقا شايد شد! چرا نشه؟؟؟ برو رفيق! برو يه بسم الله بگو كامپيوتر و گوشي ايناتو بردار و با انرژي شروع كن! اينو يادت نره! تو اگه أراده كني هيچي نيس كه نتوني انجام بدي موفق باشي :-) چرا نگاه من ميكني پاااااشووووو ديگهههه تو مييييتووووووونيييييييي حرفاي انگيزشي هم نزدم واقعيتو گفتم هميشه به معجزه باور داشته باش چون وجود داره :-)

----------


## rezagmi

> ممنون از پاسختون 
> اما بنظرتون تو این دو ماه میشه کاری کرد ؟ دنبال نوشته های انگیزشی نیستم که همشون کلیشه ای شدن می خوام بدونم ایا کسی تونسته واقعا تو دوماه معجزه کنه تا ما ازش انگیزه بگیریم یا نه ؟


معجزه خودتی! به همین سادگی

----------


## rezagmi

تا عید روزی 5 ساعت خوندم از روز 15 فروردین با 9 ساعت شروع کردم و الان به 11 ساعت رسیدم ایشالله تا آخر هفته هم به 12 ساعت در روز می رسونم
فقط تست زیاد کار کن

----------


## paye2

سلام 
پس یعنی شما پیشنهاد می کنید که فعلا دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام نکنم ؟ برم کنکور بدم بعد کنکور ثبت نام انجام بدم ؟ ( پشت کنکوری هستم)

----------


## Sarah B

> سلام 
> پس یعنی شما پیشنهاد می کنید که فعلا دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام نکنم ؟ برم کنکور بدم بعد کنکور ثبت نام انجام بدم ؟ ( پشت کنکوری هستم)


اررررره ديگههههه

----------


## Sarah B

بعدش ايشالا وقتي قبول شدي كلي واسم دعاي خير كنيا ! :-)

----------


## paye2

> بعدش ايشالا وقتي قبول شدي كلي واسم دعاي خير كنيا ! :-)


چشم . حتما :Y (454):

----------

